# Inside The Scrapers



## Londoner. (Apr 30, 2011)

I have managed to get into 1 Canada square a few times and it's always amazing to be inside the 900ft beast looking out rather than looking in. I have a few pictures that I'll put up on this thread in a bit. 

I will also be going up the Barclays Building and the Swiss Re Building (The Ghurkin)

If you have been inside any 'scrapers, please show us the pictures of the experience


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*The Damper @ Taipei 101*


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice! Does it only helps swaing of the wind or also against earthquakes?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

joshsam said:


> Nice! Does it only helps swaing of the wind or also against earthquakes?


yes also earthquakes. it's called mass dampers, really interesting thing


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

@londoner - i work at barclays in singapore!

from one of the buildings in which barclays takes up a significant portion (marina bay financial centre tower two) -

a stormy morning -









a clear afternoon 









and sneaking a peek at the sea from between two other buildings in the same development


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
They look like renderings to me

Some pics from the top of Lombardia tower in Milan



luchimi said:


> il mio contributo peccato per il cielo pessimo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GraceMcClendon (Sep 26, 2011)

Does it only helps swaing of the wind or also against earthquakes?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Londoner. said:


> I have managed to get into 1 Canada square a few times and it's always amazing to be inside the 900ft beast looking out rather than looking in.


1 Canada Square is actually 235 metres (770 ft) high. I look forward to seeing the views in your photos! :yes:


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> ^^
> They look like renderings to me


They are not, it's St Regis Hotel in Mexico City in Paseo de la Reforma Avenue


----------



## CSQTownPlanner (Sep 28, 2011)

This is really amazing. I did enjoy visiting this post. Would you please tell me that what is the average commission on a home purchase?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

gabrielbabb said:


> They are not, it's St Regis Hotel in Mexico City in Paseo de la Reforma Avenue


I didn't say it's not an existing place: I said the pics you posted in your previous post were renderings (unlike the ones you posted in the following post)

For istance in this one you can clearly see that the view on the right is the view on the left mirrored by photoshop


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

¬¬ ^^
It's called mirror


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

desde una habitacion


la torre mayor 


y el interior, excelente diseño de interores


----------



## JordanEDunston7789 (Oct 9, 2011)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> I didn't say it's not an existing place: I said the pics you posted in your previous post were renderings (unlike the ones you posted in the following post)
> 
> For istance in this one you can clearly see that the view on the right is the view on the left mirrored by photoshop


It's only a pic,But I like it!!


----------

